# Stronghold Flea Treatment



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had my vet nurse friend over last night, and she gave Dax a checkover, she is happy with everything apart from flea poo in his hair, obviously meaning he has fleas or has had them.

I thought he had been scratching a little bit but not overly excessive.

I was told to get stronghold as Frontline is apparently crap in her opinion. Can I use Stronghold on a kitten as young as him, and where can I buy it from? I know Asda sell Frontline, but will they sell Stronghold?

Also can cats get nits off humans? I have just had to do my hair because my 9 year old niece shared them with me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

As far as I am aware, Stronghold needs to be obtained via your vet. They sell it themselves or will issue a presctiption so that you can buy it online. Most vets charge for the prescription so you would need to figure that into the overall online costs to make sure you are getting a good price.

However..... One that is just as good and can be purchased online is Advantage. This is a spot on. They also do a sister product called Advocate and this has a wormer included. Again, however, this can only be obtained via the vet. Advantage can be used on kittens but given that Dax is quite small, I would only used half a pipette for his first dose.

I recently purchased Advantage from Chemist Direct - it's a good price & free delivery.

Here's the link:

Buy Advantage 40 For Cats Rabbits & Dogs Less Than 4kg, £10.49, Prescription A-Z Products, Online Pharmacy

Can't offer any advice on yer nits though.


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have used Frontline in the past and never had any problems with it.

I use Stronghold now, only because that's what our new vets use and again no problems, only as already said make sure use right amount, I pop my kittens into the vets and the nurses weigh them and put it on there and then, no extra charge or appointment needed.

Buying on line though could be cheaper, but I have not checked that out yet.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Due to being around for quite some time now, Frontline has lost its effectivness due to the fleas developing an immunity to it. This is not unusual when a product has had long-term high level usage. 

Stronghold & Advantage / Advocate are currently the favoured flea prevention options but in time, these too will stop being effective unless the manufacturers make changes to the product to stop this occuring.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to get him set up for his jabs very soon, so will get all the worming, and flea stuff then as it will be only be a couple of days.

Shelley (my vet nurse friend) also noted he was a little bit light for nearly 9 weeks - He is only 750g and she has said to me that he could possibly be younger than the breeder said or he is just a small kitten.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am going to get him set up for his jabs very soon, so will get all the worming, and flea stuff then as it will be only be a couple of days.
> 
> *Shelley (my vet nurse friend) also noted he was a little bit light for nearly 9 weeks - He is only 750g and she has said to me that he could possibly be younger than the breeder said or he is just a small kitten*.


In this case, it is definitely best to let the vet decide on his flea & worm treatment to ensure it is appropriate for his size.

If you are feeding him good food, then it won't take too long for him to bulk up and put on weight. Once his weight is up, you can be more flexible with your treatments.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> In this case, it is definitely best to let the vet decide on his flea & worm treatment to ensure it is appropriate for his size.
> 
> If you are feeding him good food, then it won't take too long for him to bulk up and put on weight. Once his weight is up, you can be more flexible with your treatments.


I have just ordered Smilla for him, he is on asda/tesco wet. I had him on asda but its only 4% whereas the tesco one is about 50%.

What is the average weight for a 9 week old kitten?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Average weight for a 9 week old is about 1kg. The 'rule' is 100g a week plus 100g (birthweight)

Pop another photo on and lets see if he looks 9 weeks as his weight suggests 7 weeks.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Photos taken about 5 mins ago apart from the bottom one which was yesterday.


----------

